# zen cart for your online store?



## fooltheimage (Nov 27, 2009)

I've tried to set up zen-cart and it's not that hard. You don't need to be a programmer to set it up. Some couple of things that you should have/know : domain name, hosting, ftp client(filezilla),notepad,photoshop.


sygovs


----------



## 4C Print Shop (Sep 8, 2010)

My option is base on experience with Zencart. If you want to interact with customers in countless ways then don't use Zencart, it is wonderful if all you are doing is ecommerce. If you want content along with ecommerce capabilities try Joomla


----------



## fooltheimage (Nov 27, 2009)

Anyone interested of trying the zen-cart? I've one account that I can lend for a few months. After that if you kinda like it(zen-cart) and know how to update products,categories,etc. then I can transfer it to your preferred hosting.

In my opinion: website(online store) is just one small thing when you're selling products online. You just need a friend like me/or anyone here in the forums that might help to set it up for you. The hard part is the marketing so people will know you products.

sygovs


----------



## tyzfknit (Oct 3, 2010)

zencart is a good for setting a online store, and very each to do SEO, it's very important to get a good ranking in google if you want people to see you site.
You can search "knitted fabric" or "knit fabric" by google, and my site is on the first page, 
I think a good look site is important, but search engine optimization is more important.


----------



## dlopez916 (Jul 9, 2011)

I would recommend Open Cart. It is very nicely laid out, and although it hasn't been around as long as some of the others, it would be very suitable for an online e-commerce site. You will need a little know how installing it, and will need the basics for a site (domain, hosting, filezilla, etc) but this is a great option for an online store.

http://www.jdskicks.com 
is an online store that is utilizing Open Cart just for reference


----------

